#ubuntu-se-mote 2012-04-07
<wolf_hbg> Hej
<wolf_hbg> Någon som vet ett bra Urbunto system för en Macbook Pro ??
#ubuntu-se-mote 2014-04-06
<GunnarHj> Hej!
<morpa_> hej!
<morpa_> Blev lite sen, kö i kassan:)
<GunnarHj> Hejsan!
<GunnarHj> morpa_: Har du några särskilda idéer för dagen?
<morpa_> Hej G - några fler här? Annars kör vi
<morpa_> Tänkte pilla med allt möjligt idag. Lite granskning och lite nautilus uppströms jag ska avsluta.
<morpa_> Ni andra? NÃ¥got speciellt?
<GunnarHj> Jag håller på och översätter sidan i dokumentationen som listar nyheter. Kommer att be om hjälp med att granska om en stund. En del klurigheter.
<morpa_> Bra! Kernald, ny på ubuntu-se ville också vara med idag, men har inte läst mitt pm än.
<GunnarHj> morpa_: Upptäckte en sak i unity-control-center som har blivit lite galet. "Text Entry" har blivit översatt till "Textfält". Borde vara "Textinmatning".
<morpa_> Så han vet nog inte riktigt om att det skulle bli något.
<GunnarHj> morpa_: Men Kermald svarade väl?
<GunnarHj> morpa_: (på forum-PM på ubuntu-se.org)
<morpa_> Ok, jag kör i gång att fixa det nya som kommit in i unity control center - var en mängd nya strängar.
<GunnarHj> morpa_: Försökte du skriva privat till mig? Jag kunde inte se något...
<morpa_> Det har hänt en hel del uppströms på tp-sv listan förra månaden, och allt som sker där sipprar ju neråt, så det är bra. Men någon fullt översatt Ubuntu blir det nog inte än på ett tag:)
<GunnarHj> morpa_: Jag har sett att du har varit ganska aktiv uppströms - jättebra. Men nej, vi har ganska långt innan vi kan tala om "fullt översatt".
<GunnarHj> morpa_: Tycker ändå att det viktigaste verkar vara hyggligt översatt nu. Med dokumentationen som det stora undantaget.
<morpa_> Ja, vi får jobba på, och ta små bitar i taget. Annars blir det för mycket att tänka på. Behöver få in mer intresserade;)
<GunnarHj> Absolut.
<GunnarHj> Jag tror att Launchpad-gränssnittet är en möjlighet att hitta nya intresserade. Vi borde kontakta folk som lämnar översättningsförslag där och höra om de vill jobba lite mer organiserat med översättning.
<morpa_> Bra ide!
<morpa_> Jag kan ta på mig att göra ett litet "grupputskick" under veckan.
<GunnarHj> morpa_: Tack, det låter utmärkt!
<morpa_> Det räcker med ett fåtal, men just nu är vi för få som tycker det nördigt kul att översätta;)
<GunnarHj> Sedan tror jag också att (det svaga) intresset för översättning hänger ihop med att LoCot i övrigt är ganska inaktivt. Det känns inte lika motiverat att översätta när ingen på allvar jobbar med marknadsföring, exempelvis.
<GunnarHj> morpa_: Minns du hur du översatte "scope"? (i Dash)
<morpa_> Nej, tyvärr kommer inte ihåg det på rakt arm, får söka i launchpad.
<GunnarHj> morpa_: Det finns ju både "scope" och "category". För många dimensioner, tycker jag...
<morpa_> Hittar inte att jag har översatt just det tidigare
<morpa_> sökt i unity-paketen
<morpa_> Vad är sammanhanget?
<GunnarHj> morpa_: Ok, jag visar dig sammanhanget om en stund då jag ber dig granska.
<morpa_> GunnarHj, du kan få granska de 11 nya strängarna i unity-control-center när det hinns. har rättat text entry också btw
<GunnarHj> morpa_: Ok, fixar det när jag lämnat det jag håller på med för granskning till dig. ;)
<GunnarHj> morpa_: Här är en diff-fil som jag skulle uppskatta om du kunde gå igenom:
<GunnarHj> http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=34&t=58811
<morpa_> Japp, ska kolla!. Kolla gärna på unity-control och godkänn direkt i launchpad om det ser ok ut.
<GunnarHj> morpa_: Ser just nu att du använde "titelfält" för "title bar", medan jag använde "rubriklist"...
<GunnarHj> morpa_: Åsikt?
<morpa_> ja, jag söker just nu igenom gnome och försöker hittade vad de använt tidigare
<morpa_> hittar "fönstertitel" i compiz. Vänta ska jag kolla några till, jag drog hem hela lang.pack där.
<morpa_> och titellisten i orca *rys*
<GunnarHj> :)
<morpa_> titelraden i empathy
<GunnarHj> morpa_: Jag tror att det krångligaste i sammanhanget är det där stycket i mitt förslag där jag försöker översätta förklaringen till "scaling"-funktionen. Om vi får till det bra, så tror jag resten ger sig.
<morpa_> Det är uppenbart att även i GNOME verkar det inte finnas en konsekvent översättning av title bar. Och då brukar jag göra så att jag kollar på den mest kända grannen, då en översättning ska vara praktisk..
<morpa_> och den säger namnlist. http://windows.microsoft.com/sv-se/windows/working-with-windows#1TC=windows-7
<morpa_> vilka jag kan köpa rakt av
<GunnarHj> Jag med.
<GunnarHj> morpa_: Nu har jag godkänt förslagen i u-c-c med ändringen "namnlist".
<morpa_> topp, jag kollar på din, strax klar
<morpa_> nu så. svarade på forumet.
<morpa_> ångrade mig om menylist
<morpa_> ska inte vara lista nä,
<GunnarHj> morpa_: Bra, då slipper jag argumentera om det. ;)
<GunnarHj> morpa_: Svarat på svaret på forumet.
<GunnarHj> morpa_: Som du såg undvek jag att översätta "scope". :)
<morpa_> ja, jag tyckte det blev bra. Smidigt att duka på den:)
<morpa_> smiter uppströms nu, men först en kaffe. Ska fixa till det sista på en nautilspryl jag hållit på med.
<morpa_> smidigt att ducka - inte duka
<GunnarHj> morpa_: Ok. Skall testa den nya PO-filen innan uppladdning. Behöver bygga paketet för att göra det...
